# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Gordelroos

## yvon1

Ik ben benieuwd of er iemand is die ervaring heeft met de complicatie bij gordelroos en myelitis. Doordat de gordelroos via het ruggenmerg is gelopen en naast de huidzenuw ook de zenuwen heeft aangetast die de spieren bedienen, volgde verlamming van de rechterarm. Na een jaar nog veel pijn , gevoelloosheid, doofheid en tintelen. Inmiddels het idee dat het herpes zoster virus nu door het hele lichaam zit. Veel jeuk en veel op gordelroos lijkende pukkels met blaasjes. Al googelend kwam ik op myelitis uit als complicatie agv gordelroos.

----------


## Yv

Ik zit diep te graven of mijn vader dat ook had. Hij had zowiezo reuma en kreeg daar gordelroos bij. Daar heeft hij heel lang last van gehad en zelfs nadat de jeuk voorbij was, had hij een tintelend gevoel. Bij hem was het zijn gehele rechterkant die onder de pukkels en blaasjes zat, ook zijn nek. Ik weet alleen niet meer of hij er ook door verlamd is geraakt. Volgens mij niet.

Misschien iemand anders wel?

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige kan ik best wel wat doen, ik zou een consult adviseren. De gordelroos is chronisch geworden.

----------

